# New to the forum, with two beautiful Betta boys!



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

These are my two gorgeous fellows! They are the apple of my eye now, I love them to death. I'm a freshman at college and an avid animal lover, so of course my bettas were purchased very quickly... Little did I know what I was getting myself into... I've owned a betta splendens before, but that was a LONG time ago, and I certainly didn't have as much time to spend with him as I do with these guys, so I've become a little obsessed. Who knew these guys could steal a lady's heart so fast? I realize they aren't in the ideal setup, but I didn't know at the time when I bought them, and I can't afford a larger tank for them right now... But they're happy and active and love to dance for me when it's feeding time, or when I'm on the computer such as now (I think they know I'm bragging on them) but without further ado, here are:
1: Purple Rain,(needs a nickname) the lazy, sweet one who loves to chill in his new silk plant and eat from my fingers 
2: Purple Haze (aka Spaz) the most hyper little guy I've seen in a while, loves to dance and wiggle and has stolen my heart with his cute "grumpy" face and big eyes!


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome the are both handsome little guys and hopefully soon u have enought $ to get them at least 2 gal for each or something little big with a divider to have them both in the same tank also a heater and a filter,filter is not a must as long as u keep up with water changes congrats again.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I noticed one has a large belly. How often are you feeding them? You should feed them about 2 pellets 2 times a day with at least one day of fasting. 
welcome to the forum!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Your boys are gorgeous!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I feed them about 3 pellets a day, with the occasional bloodworm.. but i noticed one of them was looking fat too. I didn't think I was overfeeding them, but maybe I am. I go home every weekend and so they fast saturday and sunday (sometimes I'll feed them sunday evening) but that's about it... I really hope I can get some Xmas money to upgrade them to a bigger tank, hopefully a 5g with a divider. Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Hmm sounds like a good feeding schedule to me.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Should I cut back a little like maybe one in the morning and one in the evening?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

That's what I have to do with my boy. He gets bloated if I even give him just two, so I've reduced it to one at a time ): Poor guy always gives me the eyes xD
Beautiful boys you have there, and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

They are very pretty! look purplish kinda! Very nice. I would do 1 pellet in the morning and one in the evening like mentioned above. they both look beefy! haha


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok well I'll try that lol they both already are giving me the eyes because I only gave them one today. Thank you though the pictures don't do them justice but Purple Haze is a reddish purple with a bit of dark blue, and Purple Rain is a more lavender but still some red and blue in there.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

They are gorgeous boys


----------

